# Degree required for Abu Dhabi???



## MissJ2569 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello!

I am a British Citizen and have been offered a job with an Oil Company in Abu Dhabi (a business I actually used to work for in the UK) and they are in the middle of sorting out my visa application which I believe will take 10 days.

I have sent them all of the required documentation, but I am slightly concerned that I do not have a Degree.

I have a HNC in Business Administration, however I do have 5 years of work experience.

I am worrying that I will not qualify for a Visa. Is this necessary for a UAE permit? Am I likey to get a visa with only a HNC Qualification?

Thank you.
Jess


----------

